# Supersize characters in books and literature



## activistfatgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

It's my goal over the next few years to read everything I can get my chubby paws on that involves plump to supersize characters in print.

I'm interested where SA messages come out, and how they do; but I'm also interested in negative portrayals of fat folks. As it's much easier to research, write, and talk about fat folks on the smaller end, I'm muchly curious about how we write about supersize people.

While my query will eventually span to all forms of communication and media, what I'm asking right now is best if focused on fiction. Do supersize characters exist in fiction? How are they portrayed? What stories, books, anthologies would you recommend?

(And don't mention Jennifer Weiner, love her, but got her covered).


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 21, 2006)

In Harry Potter, his cousin Dudley or whatever his name is. Very negative portreyal unfortunately.

There's a bbw character in the book I'm writing, but that's not exactly in print yet 

I'm an FA artist with too much ambition... that's right I'm..
=Divals


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 21, 2006)

You might want to search old threads because we've definitely covered bbws in books before, though not specifically ssbbws, there may be some mention of them there. 

I think in Wally Lamb's _She's Come Undone _the lead character Delores (had to look that up) gains weight and gets to about ssbbw size. I read it so long ago that I don't remember. What sticks out about this character is that so much of her life is bleak and depressing and of course things get better when she loses weight. I don't remember many SA messages in this book at all. I remember pitying Delores and wanting to yell at her to snap out of it.

Other books with fat characters: _Jemima J._ by Jane Green (silly story and again, she loses weight to make her life wonderful, but I love several scenes in this book), _Inappropriate Men _by Stacey Ballis (I just love that the fat chick has lots of sex. This story may have some SA messages.. may reread at some point.)... _Fag Hag _by Robert Rodi (fat chick obsesses about gay friend, plots his murder in the end - no SA value whatsoever). 

I'm jonesing for more bbw books, so I will be checking this thread often.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 21, 2006)

Well if you are interested in erotica/romance novels and stories you should go to this website: www.ellorascave.com

this is the *'rubenesque' *link:
http://www.ellorascave.com/BookList.asp?Category=Rubenesque 

or
Zaftig: Well Rounded Erotica 

Other than that, I haven't read too many novels with fat or supersized protagonists.  The only one that i can remember is Fat:A Love Story. I read this when i was about twelve or thirteen


----------



## Gowelisgi (Jul 21, 2006)

Author = Janet Evanovich

I think the series is up to 12 books now -- all of them laugh-out-loud mysteries -- about a lingerie buyer turned bounty hunter. 

The character you'll most be interested in is Lula, a former hooker turned file clerk and now also a wannabe bounty hunter, who often rides shotgun to the protagonist, Stephanie Plum. The Lula character starts early in the series... maybe number two or three? (Two for the Dough or Three to get Deadly)

Lula is a SSBBW who has an affinity for spandex, fast food and great shoes. I'm not sure if any one character in these books is given a totally positive or negative spin. Mostly, Evanovich just treats them all as people with their own little quirks. 

As a bonus prize to searching for Lula references, you'll also get introduced to Joe "Tongue Like a Lizard" Morelli and "Mmmm-Mmmm Good Bad Boy" Ranger. :eat2: YUM!


----------



## butch (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey activistfatgirl, this topic is near and dear to my heart, both personally and professionally. 

As far as fiction is concerned, my favorite book of all time is _Two Girls Fat and Thin_ by Mary Gaitskill. You may be familiar with her work through the film _Secretary_, which is based on one of her short stories. Warning about TGFAT, it is not a fun read, and focuses on childhood sexual abuse. But it is remarkably honest about childhood and sex and the ways in which we struggle to connect with each other, but I think it offers a hopeful ending nonetheless.

Also check out _A Confederacy of Dunces_, _St. Burl's Obituary_, _The Afterlife Diet_, and _What are you Looking at? The First Fat Fiction Anthology_. There's also _The Strange History of Suzanne LaFleshe_ which is an anthology covering over 100 years of US Women writing about fat.

The editors of _What are you Looking at?_ also have a non-fiction anthology called _Scoot Over, Skinny_ which is good, too.

There's a lot more out there, but these are what I can remember easily. I can also point you in the direction of good non-fiction analysis-type stuff if you are planning on doing any research on fat representations in culture/art/society, since it is what I do when I'm able to buckle down and work 

Can't wait to see what others list.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting books being mentioned. I'll need to give some of them a try.

For what it's worth, there are two authors I love who are themselves supersize BBW, and I'm glad to see successful fat women in the public eye: Charlaine Harris and Denise Swanson (left to right in photo below). Unfortunately, even though she's a fat woman herself, Charlaine Harris doesn't write about fat acceptance or size issues. On the other hand, Denise Swanson's lead character is a fat woman who is portrayed in a size-positive way, but it's usually only a minor part of her stories, which I suppose is good too because it shows that fat people are people first and fat second. Anyway, just my 2&#162;.

http://www.CharlaineHarris.com

http://www.DeniseSwanson.com 

View attachment Harris-Swanson.jpg


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jul 21, 2006)

Nero Wolfe is an obese detective in a rather popular series of books. I cannot recall if any of them were ever made into films or TV adaptations. If you like mystery fiction, you may like the Nero Wolfe books. Here's a link to a fan club devoted to the character http://www.nerowolfe.org/


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 21, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> Nero Wolfe is an obese detective in a rather popular series of books. I cannot recall if any of them were ever made into films or TV adaptations. If you like mystery fiction, you may like the Nero Wolfe books. Here's a link to a fan club devoted to the character http://www.nerowolfe.org/


Say, you're right about Nero Wolfe. I vaguely remember an early 1980s TV series based on him, and I think it ran half a year at the most. Lee Horsley played his sidekick Archie Goodwin and William Conrad played Nero Wolfe.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 22, 2006)

What about the Augustus Gloop character in Roald Dahl's "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory?" I recall him and his whole family being quite the hefty folks.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

If you want to read a man wax poetic about the attractions of big girls, you should try Spider Robinson's 'Callahan' series. It's not _about_ big girls (it's science fantasy btw) but he happens to be very partial to big girls in real life and not at all about reticent about including his preference in his female main characters. You can pick up the first three books in the series in one volume called The Callahan Chronicles from Amazon, but I rarely see any of these books at the used book store. People seem to either pass them to friends or (in my case) keep them to reread.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 22, 2006)

_Carpe Jugulum_ is one of the books in the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett wherein the protaganist is a young, fat witch. Through the whole book there is a vampire after her and one of the things he tries to use to convince her to let him bite her and turn her into one is that a diet of blood is high in protein and she would lose the weight quickly but she continues to refuse.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 22, 2006)

Eh... was, well I'll let you be the judge. From reviews I had read, I did not feel it was as funny/inspiring/thoughtful as I was lead to believe. I put it under the category of brain candy. 

I will gladly add my copy to your "Fat Collection". 


Where Fat Girls Haven't Gone by Staci Backauskas

activistfatgirl - sent you a pm -


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 22, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Say, you're right about Nero Wolfe. I vaguely remember an early 1980s TV series based on him, and I think it ran half a year at the most. Lee Horsley played his sidekick Archie Goodwin and William Conrad played Nero Wolfe.




http://www.thrillingdetective.com/wolfe.html, I liked this verson more.


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 22, 2006)

I've read one of Katie MacAlister's books, _The Corset Diaries. The heroine in the book is a size 18 (as I recall) and accepts her size-- she even gets the guy! MacAlister is very humourous and I think some of her other books portray BBW's in a positive light. I would reccommend her for those of you that enjoy steamy romance novels..._


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't know about SSBBWs, but there are a lot of books out there with BBW characters. Chick Lit Books website has a section dedicated to books with plus-size heroines. And then there are Lynne Murray's mysteries. I like books that give descriptors to indicate a character is fat without telling you *exactly* how fat so you can make her whatever size you want.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2006)

Dear Activist fatgirl, 
One of my favorite books written about growing up as a fat girl is Shelia Levine is Dead and Living in New York. It was written by Gale Parent in the 70's and is probably out of print now. Interesting enough, the last time I saw Ms. Parent's name, she was a writer for the Tracy Ullman HBO shows. (I lost my copy and would like to find another one.)
I do remember it is a comedy about a fat girl growing up in a world designed for Twiggy and Barbie. Shelia's mother is after her constantly to lose weight, find a decent boyfriend, and get married. 
The book did a lot to help me see society pressures, family pressures and everyday life in a humorous light. It helped me grow up and see some of the unrealistic expectations the world had for me.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 31, 2006)

Gowelisgi said:


> Author = Janet Evanovich
> 
> I think the series is up to 12 books now -- all of them laugh-out-loud mysteries -- about a lingerie buyer turned bounty hunter.
> 
> The character you'll most be interested in is Lula, a former hooker turned file clerk and now also a wannabe bounty hunter, who often rides shotgun to the protagonist, Stephanie Plum. The Lula character starts early in the series... maybe number two or three? (Two for the Dough or Three to get Deadly)



I just finished one of Evanovich's novels _To The Nines_, and personally found Lula to be an irritating character: there's a recurring joke in _Nines_ about her being on a diet to become a supermodel, but it's so broadly done (and strongly plays into the old fat people don't realize how much they eat line) that it quickly became unfunny . . .


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

This reminds me, i think I forgot to thank everyone! Thanks!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are a few more books...

*"Body of Knowledge" by Carol Dawson.*
I read this years ago, so my memory of the plot is cloudy. I remember it being about a 600 pound woman who is isolated in a large mansion. The character's weight becomes thematically tied to her obsession with investigating and cataloging a family tragedy; as if she were a “sin eater". 

*"Flesh" by David Galef.*
A lame acedemic satire about a college professor who is obsessed with flesh and size. The character ends up being smothered by a SSBBW in a face sitting accident. The author comes off a Don DeLillo wannabe.

*
"Thinner Than Thou" by Kit Reed.*
Another satire. Reed imagines a dystopian future where being thin has become a religion. Fat people are carted off to be starved at a religious work farm; anorexic girls are force fed until they are “saved”. Meanwhile, the leader of this movement is secretly force feeding a woman to immobility due to some unresolved oedipal complex.

Sounds like the makings of a savage satire? Not really…just a weak SI/FI novel with well intentioned pretensions. She seems to want to critique a slew of things at once: the religious right, the diet industry, the self-help industry, unnecessary legislation of consensual activities, and media culture. None of it sticks because she never really makes a solid point. 

*"Body" by Harry Crews*
Crews is one of my favorite Southern novelists. Crews writes brutal stories about damaged people, but he does it with a sense of empathy and good will. Think Flannery O’ Connor minus the Catholic guilt.

Body is a dark comedy about professional body building. One of the supporting characters is a 400+ pound woman who falls in love with a body building fat admirer. Quite a few pages are dedicated to this romance; including an extended sex scene. There are a few moments that both fat women and fat admirers could find ignorant or offensive, but the same could be said for some of the stories on the weight board. 

Sorry this was so long.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Atland is a webcomic with several BBW's
http://www.realmofatland.com/?p=17
http://www.realmofatland.com/?p=45
http://www.realmofatland.com/?p=52
http://www.realmofatland.com/?p=90


----------



## fuzzybubba (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's 2 good ones I liked, "Fat White Vampire Blues" and "Bride of the Fat White Vampire" by Andrew Fox, published by Ballantine Books.


----------



## Caine (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, theres a series called the "Wheel of Time" and in the fourth book a character on the evil side uses magic to make herself look incredibly fat throughout the entire book until she sheds the illusion in the end.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, I remember that! Wasn't that Lanfear?

=Divals


----------



## altered states (Aug 3, 2006)

Author Mary Monroe apparently has SSBBWs throughout her work. Here's a link to an interview superwoman Queen Raqui did on her site, largeincharge.com (worth checking out anyway):

http://largeincharge.com/backissues/2004/12-2004.htm

I've never read any of these, so I can't vouch for quality, etc.

There's also The Cook, by Harry Kressing, the ultimate cult feeder novel. My non-fa DAD of all people gave me this when I was like 12 years old. I guess he knew me pretty well by that point.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 3, 2006)

> There's also The Cook, by Harry Kressing



Now only $495.00 @ amazon.com!


----------



## JustPlainJim (Aug 3, 2006)

I know of couple comic book characters that are among the "big folks".

In the "Ultimate X-Men" comics, Henry McCoy (Beast) is more stocky than his main-plotline counterpart, and makes several referneces to being 'the fat kid' in school. He's as smart as always, though some of the characters get in a few jabs at his size.
(plus, the first time he's shown in the comic, he's wearing a Hawaiian shirt, so he gets bonus points in my book.

There's always the villian "The Blob" in the Marvel universe. A huge man (that just got bigger as time went on), but ultimately pathetic. Big, slow, dumb. Very dumb. VERY dumb. You end up feeling sorry for him more than anything else.

But there is a SSBBW in the Mervel Universe... sorta.
In the comedy/parody comic line known as the "Great Lakes Avengers", the team is composed of a bunch of misfit heroes and ways for Marvel to poke fun at itself and society in general. Example? "Mr. Immortal" cannot die. He can bleed, break bones, tear out organs like anyone else, but can't die. ... He was thrown off a building, shot, stabbed, drown and poisoned... all within a few pages.  The reason I bring up this comic?
"Big Bertha". Waify thin supermodel Ashley Crawford finds she can put on weight en masse in an instand, becomming bigger and stronger than even the aforementioned "Blob". In both forms, she's pretty much the same person. Still a sweet, witty woman who puts others before herself. (And in my personal opinion, far sexier. Her "Ashley" persona is far too thin). She does get some flack from some of he general populace, but it doesn't get to her.
While with the GLA, the rest of the members treat her like one of the family. Not better nor worse (though they often talk about how kind/generous she is). And, it seems she prefers her "Bertha" form, since the only times she's seen as "Ashley" is when she's at her modeling job.
The down side? While she can gain weight in an instant, losing it all is... different. She has to "purge" it all (Marvel's way of laughing at Bulemia).

Links:
http://www.greatlakesavengers.com/bios-bertha.html
http://www.marvel.com/universe/Big_Bertha
GLA:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Lakes_Avengers


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 8, 2006)

For the past couple days I was in Cincinnati, Ohio on business. My hotel was just across the river in Covington, Kentucky and the lobby had some magazines lying around so I grabbed one before checking out. After I drove back home to Toledo, tonight I flipped through it, and there in today's (Sep 8) edition of _Entertainment Weekly_, in the Book section at the end (on page 165 to be precise) is _Murder of a Real Bad Boy_ by Denise Swanson listed in the Paperback Top 10. Cool!

Denise Swanson is one of my favorite authors (along with Charlaine Harris). She's a SSBBW who writes humorous mysteries and her female sleuth is a BBW. Denise Swanson is a class act, and it does my heart proud to see a successful supersize woman in the public eye. Her lead character is portrayed in a fat-friendly way, but her size is usually only a minor part of her stories, which is fine because it shows that fat people are people first and fat second. That's my kind of fat activism -- simply setting a very positive example as a fat woman.

That reminds me: Denise Swanson toured all over Ohio last month, and I snapped this pic when she was at the Bowling Green Library, about 15 miles south of Toledo.

http://www.DeniseSwanson.com


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 9, 2006)

Weird lil list of books I reach to with at least half-way positive fat characters (forget Augustus Gloop, feh):

1) Armistead Maupin, _Significant Others_. Wren Douglas is a beautiful plus-sized model who wreaks beautiful girl havoc/healing in some lives. Sometimes it's a little odd (why don't people ever know how to match actual weight with size? she "weighs" much less than she is), but you can tell he tried to draw a character who was a femme fatale and fat and go her! Go him!

2) Susan Stinson, who is a fat activist, writer and poet, has written a few different books with fat main characters. I think Martha Moody is probably the coolest...kind of magic realist American Western!

3) Oscar Hujuelos, _Mambo Kings Play Songs of Love_. Main character is a womanizing musician who loves women, all women. There's not one really standout fat character, but a strong emphasis on plumpness and old-fashioned femininity I like.

4) _A Sundae for Judy_ by Frieda Friedman, a kid's book from 1949 about a plump daughter of a soda shop owner who triumphs at the end regardless.

5) _Waiting to Exhale_. Okay, it's dopey, but one of the four main characters does end up being loved for her size by a guy at the end.

6) Daniel Pinkwater!

7) For the world of nonfiction, this is a good list:
http://www.radiancemagazine.com/kids_project/size_positive_books.htm


----------



## Emi (Sep 9, 2006)

There is a mystery series by Alexander McCall Smith that I just love so much. The main character is Precious Ramotswe, a "tradionally built lady" who starts her own detective agency in her native Botswana called The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency which is also the name of the first book in the series. Her size is always seen by herself and others as a positive attribute, in fact she is called "fat" as a compliment more than once, imagine that! I'd love these books if she was skinny as a rail but the added dimension (so to speak~) of seeing a fat person going about her business in a natural fat positive atmosphere is very very pleasant to say the least. The titles of the books are:
The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency
Tears of the Giraffe
Morality for Beautiful Girls
The Kalahari Typing School for Men
The Full Cupboard of Life
In the Company of Cheerful Ladies
and (oooh there's a new one out!)
Blue Shoes and Happiness


----------



## nichtsokleine (Sep 9, 2006)

If you're into cozy mysteries the main female character in Diane Mott Davidson's series about (you guessed it) a plump caterer are always good reads.

I read another book a while back...think it was called Flesh...not the one a previous poster mentioned, though. This one had a very tall, very curvy main character with an active sex life and a jealous wife hunting her down.

I just finished reading Autobiography of a Fat Bride (makes you laugh out loud) and have Fat Girls on Lawn Chairs on my nightstand for tonight.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2006)

"Circle of Friends" by Maeve Binchey - Benny is the main character, and she's fat. This is one of my favorites. 

Someone already mentioned "She comes Undone" by Wally Lamb. I disagree though, that her life gets better because she looses weight - she still has difficult times even when she is thin. I love this book, and can really relate to Delores. But I don't think there are many if any at all SA messages in this book.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

"Suggestions" by me. To be released later this year, if I finish it.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 9, 2006)

tinkerbell said:


> "Circle of Friends" by Maeve Binchey - Benny is the main character, and she's fat. This is one of my favorites.



This is one of my favorite "fat girl" books, too. It was good for me to read at that point in my life and in my size acceptance journey. I've found a lot of people think it's a slow book, but fat girls everywhere would understand Benny, making it a deeply meaningful read.

I was disappointed with the movie, though, much as I adore Chris O'Donnell. The message that she was stronger than she thought and could be content even when brokenhearted was lost by her taking back "Jack".


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 10, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is one of my favorite "fat girl" books, too. It was good for me to read at that point in my life and in my size acceptance journey. I've found a lot of people think it's a slow book, but fat girls everywhere would understand Benny, making it a deeply meaningful read.
> 
> I was disappointed with the movie, though, much as I adore Chris O'Donnell. The message that she was stronger than she thought and could be content even when brokenhearted was lost by her taking back "Jack".



Oh I know, I was disappointed in the movie ending too - even though I usually like 'happy endings', I felt they took something away from the story when she took him back. Though there were some differences from what he did in the book, and what happened in the movie (meaning one time in the movie, and quite a few times in the book)


----------



## Lynne Murray (Sep 11, 2006)

For activistfatgirl,
I'm also an avid student of fat characters in fiction--

BTW - I hope this doesn't post twice, I just edited spell checked and vaporized an email. This one will be rougher. 

A list I compiled a few years back of sleuths of size is archived here:
http://www.maadwomen.com/lynnemurray/essays/sleuthsizelist.html

In recent fat fiction, and aside from books already mentioned in this thread here are a couple (I just pasted in from my essay, my hands aren't up to retyping)

A pioneer of size-positive romances is Pat Ballard, who offers many on her website, http://patballard.homestead.com/Patsplace.html

Romances with large, in-charge heroines of color don't use the F-word in the title, but usually manage by the title to make it clear what the book is about
All of Me by Vernice Berry
Big Girls Don't Cry (four stories of BBW love by Donna Hill, Brenda Jackson, Monica Jackson and Francis Ray)
http://www.donnahill.com/
http://www.brendajackson.net/home.htm
http://monicajackson.com/
http://www.francisray.com/

The Way It Is by Patrick Sanchez
http://www.patrick-sanchez.com/pages/1/index.htm

The Dangerously Curvy reviewers at http://curvynovels.tripod.com/ keep track of a wide range of genres of fiction with big, beautiful heroines. 

Although published a few years ago, some books for teens are very powerful and still available

Fat Chance, by Leslea Newmana fat teenager influenced by a bulimic friend. http://www.lesleakids.com/fatchance.html

Fat Kid Rules the World, by K. L. Goinga suicidal fat teenager 

Okay, sending this before it escapes into vapor again!
Lynne


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 12, 2006)

pdgujer148 said:


> Here are a few more books...
> *"Body of Knowledge" by Carol Dawson.*
> I read this years ago, so my memory of the plot is cloudy. I remember it being about a 600 pound woman who is isolated in a large mansion. The character's weight becomes thematically tied to her obsession with investigating and cataloging a family tragedy; as if she were a sin eater".
> 
> ...


ACK!!! How did you already post 2 out of only the 3 or 4 I know??? 

Apparently not well read, 
--Littleghost


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Sep 12, 2006)

not sure if this counts or not, but in _1984_ there are several mentions of really big proles. in fact, toward the end of the book, there's a pretty specific part where the main characters talk about a huge woman hanging clothes out to dry.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 13, 2006)

hey! just wanted to say good luck and I can't wait to hear what your findings are!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Y'ALL this is a really great list! Can't wait to dig in....


----------



## JewelTran (Sep 14, 2006)

Like many of you, I grew very tired of reading stories where the heroine was a "hefty" 135 pounds.... Since I LOVE romance novels, I decided to try my own hand at the craft. If you click on my name over to the left, it will take you to my profile which will give you my own geocities page, which has my stories posted. Because I personally have gotten so much out of being a part of this community, I would love to share them with anyone who would enjoy that sort of reading. And please keep the "suggested" literature coming - I love finding new sources for "real" people stories!
:bow:


----------



## moonvine (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Jennifer Portnick, though her characters are not supersized, they are fat.

I remember the first time I read her first novel, Good in Bed. I used to work 2nd shift and could read at work, and often did. When I finished that book I just had tears POURING down my cheeks. 

I emailed Jennifer and she answered me in maybe 10 minutes. It was amazing.

She told me one time she had a teenage boy email her who had found the book on an airplane and told her it had changed his life. He said he hadn't know what women went through before.

She's too famous for that kind of contact now, unfortunately.

Anyway, Jennifer Portnick


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 14, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I love Jennifer Portnick, though her characters are not supersized, they are fat.
> 
> I remember the first time I read her first novel, Good in Bed. I used to work 2nd shift and could read at work, and often did. When I finished that book I just had tears POURING down my cheeks.


Methinks you mean Jennifer Weiner?

http://www.jenniferweiner.com


----------



## moonvine (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, Sue, I did. Man, I am so losing it.

Jennifer Weiner. Not Jennifer Portnick (who is also awesome, but in a different way).


----------



## Lynne Murray (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone's mentioned and I don't know how I could have forgotten Sue Ann Jaffarian's Odelia Grey, the middle-aged, plus-size, humorous amateur sleuth. Sue Ann has accomplished an amazing feat with her mystery series, she self-published the first one or two, tirelessly promoted them, and a large mainstream publisher, Midnight Ink, a division of Llewellyn Worldwide picked up the series. That rarely happens. Now her books have been optioned for a television series. It couldn't happen to a nicer person. If you like BBW romances, there's also a free short story posted on her website.
http://www.sueannjaffarian.com/

Lynne


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 18, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Methinks you mean Jennifer Weiner?
> 
> http://www.jenniferweiner.com



I adore Jennifer Weiner! Her fat characters range from size 14 to size 26, and their weight isn't necessarily a major focus of the book, just part of their character.

And she was beautiful on the cover of Figure about a year ago, a beautiful plus-size woman herself!

I read a lot of chick lit [my brain candy, an addiction I got into in grad school to counter the heavy reading for classes]. One site, Chick Lit Books, had a section listing books with plus-size characters. Unfortunately, the site is currently down. I don't know if or when it will be back up.

[I've read a lot of great books with fat women, but very few with supersize women, so I just didn't mention any.]


----------



## Jellybean (Apr 9, 2008)

JewelTran said:


> Like many of you, I grew very tired of reading stories where the heroine was a "hefty" 135 pounds.... Since I LOVE romance novels, I decided to try my own hand at the craft. If you click on my name over to the left, it will take you to my profile which will give you my own geocities page, which has my stories posted. Because I personally have gotten so much out of being a part of this community, I would love to share them with anyone who would enjoy that sort of reading. And please keep the "suggested" literature coming - I love finding new sources for "real" people stories!
> :bow:



I hardly post at all, but after submitting my "chick-lit" novel with a fat girl heroine to about 25 agents and hearing "great, but not quite right for me," I decided to post some of it on a blog. It's the story of a fat woman, Nora Flynn, who decides to get revenge on the dieting industry by ghost writing diet books herself - but her double life starts to complicate her relationship with her fiance and her overbearing mother as she starts to plan her wedding.

It's comic, but with a good bit of underlying anger towards society that sometimes comes out towards the people Nora loves most. And her mother is a weight-loss nagging pain in the butt, so she deserves some of the anger...

I have really gotten strength and inspiration from reading the posts of the women of this community. I humbly present the link if any of you care to read a few chapters.

The link is http://fatgirlfiction.wordpress.com/


----------



## Blanka (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been reading this book series “A Song of Ice and Fire” by George R. R. Martin. It is kinda like Lord of the Rings but not quite as much fantasy and much much darker. 

In the books each chapter portrays a different character and in Jon's chapters his friend Sam is very obese and Sam also gets his own chapters in the third book. Both are members of a group of warrior known as the Nights Watch. Jon joined by choice but Sam's father makes him join because he is ashamed of his weak, fat son. In the Night Watch men inheret no property so Sam's father tells him that if he does not join the Night Watch he will kill Sam himself so his younger brother can be heir. Sam is at first not accepted by the watch but it is through Jon's befriending Sam that the others accept him too.

They are very good books and so far there are four of them.
Book 1: A Game of Thrones
Book 2: A Clash of Kings
Book 3: A Storm of Swords
Book 4: A Feast for Crows


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 10, 2008)

Yay, another ASIF fan! Have you read the Dunk and Egg material as well? There's a couple of novellas, which have been made into comic miniseries by Dabel Brothers Productions.

There's another supersize character if I remember correctly, a young Lady in King's Landing... though she's not portrayed very favorably, and if I recall correctly she gets gang-raped after the beheading of Eddard Stark.



Blanka said:


> I have been reading this book series A Song of Ice and Fire by George R. R. Martin. It is kinda like Lord of the Rings but not quite as much fantasy and much much darker.
> 
> In the books each chapter portrays a different character and in Jon's chapters his friend Sam is very obese and Sam also gets his own chapters in the third book. Both are members of a group of warrior known as the Nights Watch. Jon joined by choice but Sam's father makes him join because he is ashamed of his weak, fat son. In the Night Watch men inheret no property so Sam's father tells him that if he does not join the Night Watch he will kill Sam himself so his younger brother can be heir. Sam is at first not accepted by the watch but it is through Jon's befriending Sam that the others accept him too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blanka (Apr 10, 2008)

No I have not read the Dunk and Egg series, is that another one of his book series?

And I beleive the rape scene you are talking about is the rape of Lollys. She is the daughter of some high born lady at queen Cercei's castle. I beleive she is raped towards the end of the second book when Stannis attacks the castle because I am currently starting book three and she is still pregnant from her attack.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 10, 2008)

Blanka said:


> No I have not read the Dunk and Egg series, is that another one of his book series?
> 
> And I beleive the rape scene you are talking about is the rape of Lollys. She is the daughter of some high born lady at queen Cercei's castle. I beleive she is raped towards the end of the second book when Stannis attacks the castle because I am currently starting book three and she is still pregnant from her attack.



Dunk and Egg is about Ser Duncan the Tall and Aegon V. When Aegon was a child he squired for a hedge knight, that being Ser Duncan, who is possibly an ancestor of Brienne of Tarth.

Yeah, that's it.. Lollys.


----------



## Blanka (Apr 10, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Now only $495.00 @ amazon.com!


Wow!!!! I guess I got lucky when I bought my copy of “The Cook” a few months ago from Amazon for only 15, thats right fifteen dollars, and in good condition. Though maybe it was cheaper because it is paperback and not hard cover?


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm such a Song of Ice and Fire fan. :batting:


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2008)

Heard of this one a few years ago. It's a collection of short stories about people of size. 

View attachment 41PYSZ23WVL__SS500_.jpg


----------



## pudgy (Apr 11, 2008)

The main character of Don DeLillo's novel _White Noise _has a wife named Babette, a fairly overweight woman who struggles with the world around her. There are some slightly sensuous scenes, explaining some butt and boob grab action.


----------



## bbwluvr3000 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone know if there is an online version of "The Cook" by Harry Kressing?


----------



## phylissfogg (Oct 8, 2019)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I don't know about SSBBWs, but there are a lot of books out there with BBW characters. Chick Lit Books website has a section dedicated to books with plus-size heroines. And then there are Lynne Murray's mysteries. I like books that give descriptors to indicate a character is fat without telling you *exactly* how fat so you can make her whatever size you want.


Could you post a link to that website?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Dec 10, 2019)

This thread is a thousand years old but how do people feel about the Baron?


----------



## adam (Apr 5, 2020)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's my goal over the next few years to read everything I can get my chubby paws on that involves plump to supersize characters in print.
> 
> I'm interested where SA messages come out, and how they do; but I'm also interested in negative portrayals of fat folks. As it's much easier to research, write, and talk about fat folks on the smaller end, I'm muchly curious about how we write about supersize people.
> 
> ...



Galilee by Clive Barker


Galilee (novel) - Google Search


----------



## Salacious Caitlin (Apr 5, 2020)

Just read Flesh, by David Galef: 








Flesh


Flesh book. Read 3 reviews from the world's largest community for readers.



www.goodreads.com





Max is into big girls in multiple senses of the word; Don is increasingly obsessed with Max, or Max's affairs, or Max's women; Susan is trying to feed Don, unbeknownst to him.

The rest of the time it's mild academic satire.

I thought it was pretty entertaining, and every once in a while sexy, but there was something funny about the way the author repeated fat-porn tropes while apparently never having actually read any, so it was like he was inventing the wheel. And he sort of shied away from anything too intense, even when an intense thing did actually happen. Recommended-ish.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

Allie Cat said:


> In Harry Potter, his cousin Dudley or whatever his name is. Very negative portreyal unfortunately.



Dudley was no longer really obese, starting "The Order of The Phoenix" . Also, how can you forget Aunt Marge???


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, aside from Hagrid, Aunt Marge, Dudley Dursley, Vernon Dusley and that Malfoy's minion from the HP saga, there has a fair account of heavier-figured and supersize characters in (non-WG/BBW erotica) book and litererature I may identify:

*Twilight Saga*

Bella Swan: she was by no means fat, but anyone whose acumen in Stephenie Meyers bibliographical legacy doesn't extends to the movie adaptations only acknoledges that the teenage protagonist of the (semi-erotical) fantasy/coming-to-age novels had far much in common with the writer who authored her, physically speaking than a gaunt-faced, waif-figured Krysten Stewart. 

Bella being Bella, the protagonist and narrator remains conspicuously shy about describing her own appearance from the very beginning, aside from the fact she's of average height, small and slim but softly built, look sickly pallid and had long auburn hair: however one of her reccurent love interests, the shapeshifting Jacob Black, has shown less qualms to describe us how far Bella tend to underestimate her own size and charms in the latest opus "Breaking Dawn" where Bella is... well, extremely attractive and moderably plump, let alone voluptuous in most every sense of the word. 

Her native Italian-American dieting, rich in heavy calories, coupled by the fact she was very slack prior her transformation into a vampire, had certainly a role to play about her thick hourglass appareance and bouncy curves.

*Doctor Who (novelizations) *

Remember Donna Noble and Rose Tyler?

*Mama Flora's Family *

In this critically-mixed period novel co-written by the widely famous Alex Haley and posthumously completed by Alex Stevens, one of the second female characters during the 1940s set ended up getting chubby during WWII.

*???*


In one weird Italian child novel I had read longtime ago, an twelve-years old obese boy sees his life transformed after his single mother -a formerly overweight woman turned into a diet junkie- force him to get sent into a creepy fat-camp/pseudomilitary fashioned boarding school: there followed a series of very zany tribulations going as far as being tortured by a zealous female gym teacher with a fitness addiction, getting magically abducted or having to save the aquatic ecosystem from an abyss-ridden superobese beast. 

Everything I remember about that novel is that the gym teacher was a hypocritical monster who spent much of her leisure time shovelling large quantities of confisquated candies and other junk food but managed to keep her so-calledly perfect size at bay from any weighty surprize until the arrival of the boy, whose somehow hold some Labyrinth-of-Pan(-ish) tier connection to magic simply because he's fat and full of imagination - thus hinting that she would eventually end up becoming what she abbhors the most because of a combination of implicitly-suuggested karmic retribution and the protagonist's food being somehow imbued by his magical connection; at last, hinting that every single cruel psychopath in the novel who happens to be a grown adult and a woman would end up obese, including his mother - and that he's so fat the monster of the abyss wanted him to become his successor or something like this, I don't know... the last thing I remember is that I was extremely aroused when the narratibe gets concluded with her mother finally finding him back after his mysterious vanishing, him being now skinny while her mother had rapidly ballooned out into a floor-creaking, stereotypical yet motherly and compassional roly-poly because of a combination of excessive comfort eating and what I said earlier about the whole "fat-magic/karmic-justice" thing. Didn't expected that thing coming.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

*The Fat Lane*

A sixteen-year old white, blond, conventionally-attractive senior high school all-American student from an upwardly-mobile middle-upper class, seemingly-perfect all-American family gets everything she want: perfect scores, perfect looks, perfect social status in school (e.g. the top of the food chain) , perfect boyfriend, eceters ecetera. 

Then a tragedy struck her: her weight starts to creep up for absolutely no logical reasons and a medical expert latter diagnose her with some severe case of rare fictitious physiological dysfunction causing her body to unexplainably violate every rule within the laws of physics by producing out of thin air and cumulating body fat (_quite literally_) , condemning her to the trappings of morbid obesity within the next twelve months according his calculations. Then came a series of tragic outcomes: her boyfriend cheated on her before to dump her, get back together because he suddenly realized he was into chubby girls then dumped her again because she started to get way too much fat for his tastes. Her parents divorced because her father was not-so-subtlely holding an incestuous desire toward his own daughter, who used to be a much younger and sexier version of her mother but ended up fat and gross for his deviant tastes, while her mother is well, the stereotypical mother who tries to live through their female children. Her friends as well as the rest of the high school alienated her, she became the butt of jokes of everyone, her newly socially-awkward male friend whose no one want to chill along had quickly revealed himself being a chubby chaser which made her lose her temper - because hey, it's okay to have a popular boyfriend who used to get laid with you solely because of your socially-conventional looks and popularity, but not with the unpopular boyfriend who wanted to get laid with you because of your socially-marginalized looks and decrepited social status  - and after one year, she ended up 100 pounds heavier, being held responsible by all divorce parties for the fact their family is now openly estrangled and now subject to mockery by the overweight girl she tried to get friends with because well... being overweight is one thing, but morbidly obese a whole another thing. And oh, she realized her youngest brother whom everyone keep ignoring his very existence was the most sensical character of the story because he was calling everyone's BS from the very beginning and had seen most everything coming, including the protagonist-and-her-father's implicitly consensual-yet-denied flirt whose her mother called her put about (whaaaaat?? I mean, she's the underage one in that story!) .

Ended up to leave home for campus. Maintained her weight stagnant (as it is suggested that once this illness fatten her up, it is impossible to lose any ounce of fat) and trying to recover her self-esteem after her dignity, body self-image and sanity had been almost blown off. Quite meh like story: furthermore, it is still stigmatizing feminine obesity by uttering than even if it is appropriate to hold a body positivist image of the self, obesity is still culturally and aesthetically gross and wrong.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

*The Torah - The Bible*


In the Book of the Judges, One of the antagonists vilified by the Hebraic Scriptures, a Moabite ruler named Eglon, was so utterly obese than when the Israelite judge Ehud stabbed him with a sword, the excessive fat from the dying king's maimed immense paunch immediatly sucked the weapon in... I suspect this character had inspired Jabba The Hutt from the Star Wars Saga.
In the Mosaic books, Aaron and Moses has said to have institutionalized the judicial and matrimonial laws of the pre-monarchic Israelite nation. One of those laws regarding marriage severely punishes any married wife suspected to cheat their husbands by having to pronounce an oath front to Aaron or Moses and their tribal god YHVH - e.g. plausibly the Ark of Covenant, its altar - alleging about their loyalty and if they dared to lie, they would be forthright cursed by the priests and their god by having one leg thinning down and the other one swelling out. It is assumed by modern medical experts and historians than this passage may be an allusion to lymphatic filiarasis (a parasitic-affiliated illness that may had been occuring frequenting amongst populations living of husbandry or cattling in hotter and dry climates) , Lipoedema (that occurs frequently amongst women) and Steatopygia (that occurs frequently in the African and Asian continents) . It is even still not so rare to see some archaic societies in various African, Near Eastern and South Asian countries to assume that a rapidly-manifesting case of extreme Lipoedema or Steatopygia is due to a cursing, a cosmic retribution or supernatural act whatsoever;
Some passages of the Old Testament / Torah had the Abrahamic God himself who compares Israel to a prostitute he helped to foster, nurture and fatten up before "she" display total ungratefulness and run for the first wealthy peacock around, thus justifying the intent of his violent punishments.
The Song of Songs has perhaps some of the foremost predating cues of Breast Expansion, Hips Expansion, Body Expansion and WG fetish in recorded history;
*Greek mythology*

Since the classical-era Greeks considered the ideal proportions as divine, it is far plausible that anyone who believed that the gods of old were really anthropomorphic sapient figures able of every single shenanigan described the way their religious effigies sculpt them: so to speak, it is likely they weren't perceiving Athena as waif-figured, blonde-haired and "fair" skinned as Isabel Lucas in the eponymic 2011 movie 'Immortals' , neither the likes of Aphrodite or Hera as the skinny actresses we've seen in every single peplum made ever.

*Roman mythology*

Read "Greek mythology"

*Japanese mythology *


One of the lesser goddesses of the Shinto religion, Ame-no-Uzume, is portrayed as so cute and chubby that dancing naked front to a cave where was hidden the very goddess embodying the Sun itself was enough to make her leave her hideout, out of curiosity.
One centuries-old tale in feudal Japan, predating WG erotica, speaks about a drunken party-goer carousing in town and ended up cuddling in compagny of a very attractive woman. When he woke up, he realized, terrified, that the young woman he did made outturned inhumanly obese overnignt.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

*Islamic literature*

A few hadiths in the Quran mentions than one of the daughters of Muhammad, Fatima Zahra, who used to be a remarkable sprinter capable to handke along her aging yet physically fit father, has gained so much weight during the first few years of her marriage along her paternal uncle Ali (thanks to a popular Egyptian trend amongst Preislamic and early Islamic Arab women to fatten up themselves i order to appeal their suitors or husbands) that she went from a modest size to being so excessively obese she needed _three or four handmaids_ to lift her up from her couch and helping her to stand tall. One day, her father tauntingly invited her to compete into a sprint as she lked to do when she was younger, from which what she politely declined;
As the custom of gorging up women and marriageable younger girls to get desirabky heavier-figured or fat fir cosmetic and erotic purposes became a trend across the Near East during late Preislamic era / early Hegire, it is plausible than a lot of the feminine contemporaries to Muhammad and his companions were stepping high on the weight spectrum;
due to its Preislamic, materialistic and foreign origins, coupled by a combination of pious hypocrisity, welfare concerns and morbid obsession, a growing number of Arab Muslim theologians in Egypt, Tunis, Damas, Baghdad, Persia and Moorish Spain inquisitorily proponed in favor of a banishment of this tradition in order to avoid risks of a weakening of the faith, hygienic issues, widened interclass frustrations and mortality in very extensive texts about the matter that seems more like a softcore male fantady BBW/SSBBW/USSBBW porn than an actual religious essay about how obesity poses a threat to religion and Allah's plan;
One of the two favorite concubines of the Shah in the Arab-Persian compilation of tales 'One Thousand And One Nights' is portrayed as an utterly obese, proud and confident Persian woman who needed many handmaids to lift her up from her couch and waddled heftily. The lithely figured Circassian concubine (the second favorite) , aware than this latter one embodied the epitome of beauty, nonetheless attempt to undermine her rival's confidence by bragging about her litheness and skininess... she nonetheless know she's the least favorite of the two.
*Fulbe esoterical mythology*

The archi-nemesis of a majority of the tales telling the antiquated history of the forebears of the Fulbe people at a far distant Oriental country not so far from Egypt called Heli-Yoyo (assumed to be perhaps Western Egypt, Cyrenaica, the Iron Age Levant or Bronze Age/Iron Age Greece nay a mix of them all) about several millenia ago, a half-djinn hag granted by immense cosmic powers had for many eldritch abilities to rejunevate herself, alter her appareance in a more human and appealing form and even to swell up her breast size at her will.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

*Ngala mythology *

In the various tales of the Ngala people in Central Africa, one tells about a modest peasant and family head who luckily discovered someday on the outskirts of his home village a cave where was hidden a treasure loaded in foods, woven clothing, ornaments and jewels. Being obsequiously greedy the man decided to keep the secrecy of his finding for him alone ajd syarted to enjoy the trappings of his newfound upward social mobility. He didn't have been able to hide his well-to-do lifestyle to his wife as he was coming back at home noticeably wealthier and fatter over the passing time until he went from being as large in size as he was tall, oushing this latter one to trap him;
One variation of that same tale spoke about a man who found similar finding in a similar location, but that was his wife who was instead responsible of his significant weight gain, as she wanted to coerce him into revealing his odd whereabouts and newfound wealthiness;
Various tales mentions than common-class wives have a frequent tendency to fatten up their husbands, out of possessiveness and jealousy, so any chances of success in extraconjugual dating (which is a very looser term in most subsaharian African countries than it does in the West, thanks to polygyny/polygamy and what it may implies) creeps down to zero. Not so far from sociocultural facts observed in various Central, Eastern and Southern African countries;
One Ngala tale from southwest D.R.C. spoke about the noble ruler of a village who was worried about one of his daughters's future chances to find a decent husband once at marriageable age, due to being excessively thin. He promptly ordered her to sit on a wooden stool every single day and being precautiously gorged up by their handmaids until she get large enough to overflow the seat while coinciding with the onset of marriageable age. 
For anyone's enlightment, wooden stools used by royals, aristocrats and nobility in southeast D.R.C. are, by standards, about _53 inches wide_ ;
It is not abnormal that the same custom consisting about gorging up women and younger girls in order to made her excessively large-hipped/bottom-heavy, fuller-bodied or plain fat is frequenting occuring in various other African countries than simply Egypt or North Africa.
*French folklore / Patrice Rabelais*

The grotesque folk hero Gargantua (a character partly inspired from both the real-life Roman emperor Caligula and medieval South France Jewish folklore) from which was coined the term "Gargatuan" was portrayed as grotescly giant, grotescly fat, grotescly everything.

*Tolkien Legendarium*


In _The Hobbit_, Bilbo Baggins was portrayed as a little well-fed prior journeying across half of the (known) Middle-Earth along a Magician and a dozen of Dwarves. Then he came back to the Shire with a few less pounds;
Still... we're not talking about Bombur;
The Goblin King is basically Jabba The Hutt before the name. Or Eglon. Whatever. Like Eglon and Jabba, he didn't ended well when a metallic piece pointed around...
The Mayor of the Shire, Will Whitfoot, was the fattest Hobbit of the town. He was so fat the floor once ceaded under his feet! 
The dragon Smaug has been provocatively chided by an angered Thorin Oakenshield that he has become "slow" and "fat" in his old days;
In _Lord Of The Rings_, Frodo Baggins and his cousins were all a little chubby. Trying to save the world from a dark lord and his maleficient armies can lead you to lose a helluva lot of weight;
Samwell Gamegie was so puffy-cheeked he became the butt of jokes of Gollum about it.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

*American literature / folklore *

Santa Claus, obviously.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 7, 2020)

Bacchus in Greek Mythology and in Disney's 'Fantasia'.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> Bacchus in Greek Mythology and in Disney's 'Fantasia'.



Actually, they were only the ancient Romans and Disney who liked to portray Bacchus as a Falsfattian figure, not the Greeks.

The Greek Bacchus/Dionysos was portrayed as juvenile-looking, androgyn, Oriental-fashioned, thinly muscular and athletic. After all, he was a conquerrer and the patron deity of a foreign worship.


----------



## byutane (Apr 7, 2020)

I saw that Marvel's the Blob was mentioned earlier in this thread (a LOT earlier...) and I remembered a significantly more encouraging depiction of the character in the recent Age Of X-Man: X-Tremists series. I did read it and overall I found the story a bit weak and the exploration of alternate-universe mutant politics to be kinda weird and muddled... but the romance between Blob and Psylocke is really nice (and yeah, the only reason I read it in the first place lol). Unless you know X-Men lore really well, I would just skip to those parts ;p

Some articles about the miniseries:





[current-page:title] | [site:name]


Marvel.com is the official website of Marvel Entertainment! Browse official Marvel movies, characters, comics, TV shows, videos, & more.




comicstore.marvel.com












Leah Williams Has Reinvented The Blob in Age of X-Man: X-Tremists


Williams hopes to "make people confront how they feel about fatness in general by utilizing an intriguing aspect of AoX: there is no bodily prejudice."



bleedingcool.com












Psylocke Gets Emotional in AGE OF X-MAN: X-TREMISTS #3


Blob and Psylocke continue their growing romance as Department X struggles to remain ethical in AGE OF X-MAN: X-TREMISTS #3.




comicsverse.com





Another example that comes to mind would be Doc Ock's physique in Superior Spider-Man Team-Up Volumes 11/12:








Superior Spider-Man Team-Up Vol 1 11


Featured Characters: 🢐 Spider-Man (Otto Octaivus/"Peter Parker") 🢒 (Also as Doctor Octopus in flashback) Supporting Characters: Norman Osborn (Also as Green Goblin and Octo-Goblin in flashback) (First appearance as Octo-Goblin) Other Characters: Spider-Man (Miguel O'Hara) Andrew (Only in...




marvel.fandom.com












Superior Spider-Man Team-Up Vol 1 12


Featured Characters: 🢐 Spider-Man (Otto Octavius/"Peter Parker") 🢒 (Flashback as Doctor Octopus) Supporting Characters: 🢐 Spider-Man (Peter Parker) 🢒 (Main story and flashback) Antagonists: 🢐 Goblin King/Green Goblin (Norman Osborn) 🢒 (Only in flashback) Other Characters: Mary Alice Anders (Only...




marvel.fandom.com


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 26, 2020)

Billy Bounce


----------



## Barrett (Apr 26, 2020)

These are relatively minor characters spanning many books. 
But a husband-wife duo, two of my favorite fantasy authors, David and Leigh Eddings, had at least a couple of super-sized characters in their epic saga which spanned two five-book series and two stand-alone books. 

_*The Belgariad*_, which was comprised of five books:
_Pawn of Prophecy, Queen of Sorcery, Magician's Gambit, Castle of Wizardry, Enchanter's Endgame_
_*The Malloreon*_, comprised of five books:
_Guardians of the West, King of the Murgos, Demon Lord of Karanda, Sorceress of Darshiva, Seeress of Kell_
And then two stand-alones: _Belgarath the Sorceror_ and _Polgara the Sorceress_

These two characters of which I'm thinking weren't strictly main characters in the story, and now that I think about it, I don't remember either of them showing up in the two stand-alone books, mainly because those two were focused heavily on the lives of two of the main characters prior to the start of the main story.
But they appear throughout the series, and a good bit of thought was given to their characterization.

Anyway... the two super-sized characters.
One was a king, named Rhodek. He was portrayed as a thoughtful leader and a brilliant and skilled tactician. He was described as immensely fat with an enormous appetite, with many references to his weight and his vast belly. Deeply loved and respected by many of the other leaders and characters that played a big part in the story.

The other was a thief named Droblek. He was actually the leader of the Thieves Guild in one of the countries in the story. He was also characterized as a cunning leader, and even though he was a thief, he was considered a very reliable ally to the main cast. Also described as very fat.


And now that I've been recalling the various characters they created, I remember one of the main antagonists in another series of theirs.
*The Elenium*, comprised of three books:
_The Diamond Throne, The Ruby Knight, The Sapphire Rose_
This character was named Otha, and he became prodigiously fat over the unnaturally long course of his life. He was initially a simple shepard, who had stumbled upon the idol of an evil god to whom he basically sold his soul.
Being granted nearly-unlimited supernatural and political power, he fell whole-heartedly into his hedonistic urges, drinking and eating to such an extent that he became immensely bloated, like an enormous grub. His arms and legs atrophied to the point of being useless as he was carried in a large palanquin everywhere he went.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## RVGleason (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Tracyarts (May 4, 2020)

I remember reading the first Lynne Murray "Josephine Fuller" novel when it came out, and really enjoying it. I had an Amazon media credit waiting to be used, and just downloaded it to my Kindle so I can read it again. I don't think I ever read any of the others, but I think I will now.


----------



## Dayeme35 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Big Bertha FROM MARVEL COMICS*


*

Big Bertha*


Gallery
*

Real Name*
Bertha Crawford 
(legally changed from Ashley Crawford)[1]
*

Current Alias*
Big Bertha
*

Aliases*
Ample Amazon,[citation needed] Lady Volstagg[2]


*History*
*Origin*
As a young woman growing up in Wisconsin, Ashley Crawford discovered her mutant ability to completely control the distribution of her body's adipose tissue. Using this power, Ashley crafted the perfect physique and became an internationally famous supermodel.[3][4] For a time, Ashley was the highest paid fashion model in the country, appearing on the covers of multiple magazines.[5] However, yearning for more Ashley responded to an ad in a local newspaper calling for men and women of action. Donning the persona of *Big Bertha*, Ashley Crawford joined Mr. Immortal's Great Lakes Avengers.[6][5]



Ashley Crawford, the internationally famous supermodel


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's a plus size superhero named Faith Herbert,


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 17, 2020)

Maury Chaykin and Timothy Hutton starred in an A&E series based on Nero Wolfe - very different from the earlier Bill Conrad series but still enjoyable. The script hew more closely to the books. A curiosity of the series, fun once you get used to it, is the same repertory group appearing in different roles in each episode. But most on this board will much prefer the more than 30 novels and more short stories, because Wolfe is portrayed as a gourmand who employs a full-time chef and argues with him about ingredients. Off-topic but he also employs a full-time orchid gardener and there is a lot about orchids in the novels as well.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Oct 18, 2020)

Never had a chance to read the Nero Wolfe books, but maybe now I will. I think fat detectives are more interesting than skinny ones!


----------



## pepsicola93 (Oct 20, 2020)

Reginald Baskin in the Fat Vampire series!


These books are great. Amazon recommended them to me a few years ago when I first bought a Kindle (it knew, somehow lol) & I’m rereading them again now


----------



## mal57 (Nov 3, 2020)

Not sure if she's supersize, but Amy, the titular character of _Lady Chevy_ by John Woods, is definitely a BBW. I'm about halfway through and it's great so far, very well-written and from an interesting perspective. However it's also a serious downer and anyone suffering Covid blues or blues in general should maybe wait til they're in a place where they can handle it. I'm hoping for a happy ending, we'll see.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 28, 2020)




----------

